
Judge: Apple Must Help Us Hack San Bernardino Killer's Phone - tshtf
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_CALIFORNIA_SHOOTINGS?SITE=AP
======
yuhong
"cripple a security encryption feature that erases data after too many
unsuccessful unlocking attempts."

Basically a brute force attack.

------
samstave
How about we get help hacking Bush, Rumsfeld, Kissenger, , Rove, Cheney etc...
to see what the fuck those guys did?

Hack hillary's "cloth server" and see what the fuck they were hiding....

The whole thing is a cancer - I do not support any of it.

